# Virtual Box



## waldy (27 Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe folgende Problem.
Ich besitze Lep-Top mit Betriebssystem "Vista-Buisnes" und möchte eine Virtual Box installieren.
Was muss ich beachten, damit ich später, mit andere Betriebssystem ein Zugriff auf USB-Schnittstelle habe???


Im vorraus, DANKE!


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (27 Januar 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Ich habe folgende Problem.
> Ich besitze Lep-Top mit Betriebssystem "Vista-Buisnes" und möchte eine Virtual Box installieren.
> Was muss ich beachten, damit ich später, mit andere Betriebssystem ein Zugriff auf USB-Schnittstelle habe???
> ...



checken, ob dein Lap-top eine USB Schnittstelle hat


----------



## diabolo150973 (27 Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vv-wq-prqNk

*ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*

ich kriege Bauchschmerzen!!!


----------



## waldy (27 Januar 2010)

Hi,
natürlich Leptop hat USB Anschlüss.

gruß


----------



## Waelder (27 Januar 2010)

Hallo Waldy,

ich nehme mal an das ist VM Ware oder so ? 
Ich hab das auf meinem Notebook für alle "Software" was ich nicht ständig brauch. Wenns mal ne VM zerlegt ich hab immer ne kopie bei.
Ich komm mit allen am Notebook angeschlossenen Schnittstellen raus, incl USB auch via Starter an den NLPro

Gruss Wälder


----------



## waldy (27 Januar 2010)

Hauptbetriebssystem ist Buisness Vista, als Virtualmaschine ist Win XP prof.
Und von Virtuale  Xp prof gibt s keine Zugriff auf USB anschlüsse - warum ?

gruß


----------



## Waelder (27 Januar 2010)

bei VM Ware musst Du erst den USB connecten vom PC. Ist das bei der Virtual Box nicht so ?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

Virtual Box riecht für mich eher nach *Virtual PC* ...


----------



## ThorstenK (27 Januar 2010)

Hallo Waldy,

bei älteren Versionen von virtualPC von Microsoft ist es nich möglich den USB-Port anzusprechen. Die aktuelle Version (kostenloser Download bei Microsoft)
ermöglicht dies.

Mfg

Thorsten


----------



## Waelder (27 Januar 2010)

Virtual box gibt es : www.virtualbox.org
Aber noch nie von mir eingesetzt


----------



## waldy (27 Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ist *Virtual PC*  und www.virtualbox.org  und Virtual Maschine  = sind das gleiche Sachen ?

gruß waldy


----------



## Waelder (27 Januar 2010)

Hallo Waldy,

was ich nicht verstehe .
Hast du das Virtuelle schon auf deinem Notebook ? oder Planst du es erst ?


----------



## eYe (27 Januar 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ist *Virtual PC*  und www.virtualbox.org  und Virtual Maschine  = sind das gleiche Sachen ?
> 
> gruß waldy



Vom Prinzip her machen die das Gleiche, sind aber von verschiedenen Anbietern.

Hier mal zum Einstieg in die virtuelle Maschinen Welt ein guter Artikel:
http://www.chip.de/artikel/Vergleichstest-Virtualisierungs-Software_27633932.html

Bitte beachten das der Artikel von 2007 ist und Virtual PC mittlerweile USB unterstützt 

PS: Ich arbeite mit Virtual PC 2007 und bin sehr zufrieden, habe mir übrigens sagen lassen das es bei Windows 7 mittlerweile eine komplette XP Maschine gleich kostenlos dazu gibt


----------



## waldy (27 Januar 2010)

Hi,
auf Leptop wurde Virtule Box instaliert gewesen - und USB Anschlüsse wurde nicht erkannt .
Deswegen ich konnte nicht z.B. vom Betribssystem XP ( Virtual Box) auf USB zu greifen.

Was war Falsch da gewesen ?

gruß


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Januar 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ist *Virtual PC*  und www.virtualbox.org  und Virtual Maschine  = sind das gleiche Sachen ?
> 
> gruß waldy



Im Prinzip ja. Virtuelle Maschinen, auf der Du eine Systeminstallation
aufsetzten kannst. Eine weitere heißt *VM-Ware*.

Aber noch wissen wir immer nicht, welche Lösung Du installiert hast 
bzw. installieren möchtest.


----------



## jabba (27 Januar 2010)

Erst das Gerät einstecken und erkennen lassen.
Dann in virtual Box im Menü 
-> Geräte
--->USB-Geräte

das passende USB gerät auswählen .
Ab da wird das gerät im Gast erkannt.


----------



## waldy (27 Januar 2010)

> Erst das Gerät einstecken und erkennen lassen.
> Dann in virtual Box im Menü


- muss erst mal virtual Box gestarten sein und dann Gerät anschliessen?

Oder erst mal Vista starten , Gerät anschliessen und erkennen lassen.
Und nur dannach virtal Box starten ?


Das problem ist, 
- wird Leptop mit Vista Buisness gestartet (Hauptbetribssystema) ,
- danach starte Virtaul Box , und in virtuale box wird andere Betriebssytem aufgerufen Win XP Pof und Win Xp prof findet keine USB Anschüsse von Leptop.
gruß


----------



## jabba (27 Januar 2010)

1. Pc Starten
2. Virtual Box starten 
3. In Virtual Box den Gast Win XP Starten
4. Warten bis der Gast (Win XP) hochgefahren ist
5. USB Gerät einstecken
6. ein paar Sekunden warten
7. In Virtual Box auf Geräte klicken so wie beschrieben

Im Anhang mal ein Bild von meinem USB-Stick

Ich benutze Virtual Box 3.1.2 von SUN !


----------



## Nico99 (27 Januar 2010)

Hallo!



jabba schrieb:


> 1. Pc Starten
> 2. Virtual Box starten
> 3. In Virtual Box den Gast Win XP Starten
> 4. Warten bis der Gast (Win XP) hochgefahren ist
> ...



Vorher muss natürlich USB-Controller in der Konfiguration der virtuellen Maschine aktiviert werden (siehe Anhang).


----------

